# Country living



## ronlane (May 22, 2020)

Love getting back to the country. It’s even better with the Sigma 105mm macro and a Canon 5D iii. Used a ring light with these. Getting up early to go out in the morning. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2020)

Love the way that lens renders.


----------



## ronlane (May 22, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Love the way that lens renders.



I am too. Its making macro so much easier to shoot macro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tirediron (May 22, 2020)

I think your lens is a bit buggy, Ron!



Very nice set.


----------



## ronlane (May 22, 2020)

tirediron said:


> I think your lens is a bit buggy, Ron!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice set.




Thanks John. I’ll see if I can work the bugs out if it in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2020)

Wondering how it might do for portraiture.


----------



## Jeff G (May 22, 2020)

Very nice set. I have had really good results with both my sigma lenses.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 23, 2020)

Good set......


----------



## K9Kirk (May 23, 2020)

Nice set. If someone doesn't like these they're bug'n.


----------



## ronlane (May 23, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Wondering how it might do for portraiture.





Jeff G said:


> Very nice set. I have had really good results with both my sigma lenses.





Jeff15 said:


> Good set......





K9Kirk said:


> Nice set. If someone doesn't like these they're bug'n.



Thank you all. @Derrel, I am planning on testing it for portraits very soon. Thinking it will be a good headshot lens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K9Kirk (May 24, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering how it might do for portraiture.
> ...


 
All the reviews and description of it where I bought it say it's very good for portraits. I think you're going to like it for that.


----------



## Warhorse (May 25, 2020)

Would you mind describing your ring light setup?


----------



## ronlane (May 25, 2020)

@Warhorse, sure it is this one.  https://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Smar...hoenix+smart+flash+460&qid=1590439980&sr=8-95


----------



## ronlane (May 25, 2020)

Day 2 Highlights.


----------



## ronlane (May 25, 2020)

Day 3, last day in the country. Going to be looking for different types of bugs in the city nature areas and parks as it continues to warm up.


----------



## Warhorse (May 25, 2020)

Thanks Ron. By the way, great pics!


----------



## ronlane (May 25, 2020)

Warhorse said:


> Thanks Ron. By the way, great pics!



No problem. Thank you.


----------

